# Resurfacing Rotors new Brake pads



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

2004 Pontiac GTO 40,000 miles
Stock rotors


I purchased some Raybestos AT brake pads front and rear. I was about to put in the rear brake pads first and noticed my rear rotors needed to be resurfaced. They had little ridges and they werent smooth. My front rotors look and feel nice and flat/smooth. The question i have is.... Do i need to resurface the front rotors if they look and feel good?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

No, you don't.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Steamwalker said:


> No, you don't.


Ok thanks. ill just go ahead an put the front one on tomorrow morning. Do you think i should bleed the brake lines? My car has 40,000 miles


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So i made a noob mistake and put on a brake pad backwards on one side. I know! Where is that loser smiley at? Anyways i drove the car a bit and there was this terrible grinding sound. Drove it probably 300 feet came back and check it out. Sure enough one of the brake pads was on backwards. I couldnt believe it. So now my rotor(front left) has a ring around it because of the back of the brake pads grinding on the rotor. Ouch! Im going to see if i can have my rotor resurfaced. hopefully it be can be saved. I really wasnt planning on spending money on rotors that didnt need changing. So my question is if i can save my front left rotor by having it resurfaced do i have to resurface my right front rotor as well? 

























It grinded down a bit of the back of the brake pad as you can see in the pictures but its not too bad. i think they will be able to work still


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah the pad will be fine. That rotor does look like it should be turned. Generally if the rotors are not warped (you can tell because the brake pedal will bounce or the steering wheel shakes while braking) you shouldn't need to machine them.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Yeah the pad will be fine. That rotor does look like it should be turned. Generally if the rotors are not warped (you can tell because the brake pedal will bounce or the steering wheel shakes while braking) you shouldn't need to machine them.


Ok so they call it turned not resurfaced. Lets hope it can be turned. Its definitely not warped. i dont no shaking or bouncing whatsoever. I want to turn them so my new brake pads wont wear uneven.


Going to take it in right now. Ill update later. Thanks


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got back from the brake shop. The rotors were repairable. heres what they look like









I put in the rotors triple checked there were in the right way. Test drove it for a bit. Came back 5 mins later. Heres what they looked like after. i check if it was being scratched but its still smooth. I assume this is normal showing were the brake pads are making contact on the rotor ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, looks good. Be sure to torque all the lug nut the same.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Yep, looks good. Be sure to torque all the lug nut the same.


I manually tighten them up and try to make them all the same. Is there a better way to do this?


----------

